# favourite GT-R youve seen on the road...



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

So whats the best GT-R youve seen on the road and just thought

"wow"


This was mine

Nur 34 (check the plate!)

Think this was the services on the TOMEI highway...but miguel will know for sure.

we were on way to the TAS.

It then drove past and i gave the driver a big thumbs up!:clap:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice 34 Matty but why is it missing the important Vspec II Carbon bonnet? 

Here's the best car I ever have seen on the road, in front of me, in my rear view mirror and from the driver seat.... :bowdown1:

Terje's (rb26) R34 GTR Vspec 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Cause it's an M spec.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Terje's 34GTR rocks my world!!


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

Dark Child Guinevere. :bowdown1:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

willrobdon said:


> Cause it's an M spec.


Aha, you learn something new everyday! 

And Kadir, you should see It in real life! :bowdown1:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

JonR32GTR said:


> And Kadir, you should see It in real life! :bowdown1:


Who knows?! Maybe one day...:wavey:


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

It got to be Tim Websters 34 nür.

Here it is with me on the 1/4mile.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nismo.gt500 said:


> It got to be Tim Websters 34 nür.
> 
> Here it is with me on the 1/4mile.


what time did it run


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Has to be Ichiban for me, owned by a top bloke and the whole car was just spotless when i first saw it in Mr Barnes warehouse.


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> what time did it run


From what i remember, it was a 11,5..
He was losing to me, i did a 11,2 and with a better 60f. time

I dont know if the nitruos was empty, or it didnt work at the time..
But what a car.. simply amazing.. :bowdown1:


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

matty32 said:


> So whats the best GT-R youve seen on the road and just thought
> 
> "wow"
> 
> ...


whats with the grill?! not GTR!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

whats up with what part of the Grill?


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

daniel89 said:


> Dark Child Guinevere. :bowdown1:
> 
> 
> 
> not normaly into white but thats lovely! whats on the screen?


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

blue one is the same, just a am bummper?


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Has to be the Bee-R33,


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Think Ill be cheeky


----------



## allensaldi (Oct 12, 2010)

SP Engineering's R34 GTR


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm split between Gav's mental 32R, and Huy's gorgeous Nür 34R.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

If you mean on the road in Japan, then there's no contest. 

Saurus' orange 32 when we filmed it for our DVD used to be my favorite GT-R... then Gio rebuilt his 34.. then..


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

allensaldi said:


> SP Engineering's R34 GTR


Twin topmounts. Porn !


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Fantastic thread! Only wish i could add something to it, very little in the line of gtr's in this part of the world


----------



## allensaldi (Oct 12, 2010)

Jimbostir said:


> Twin topmounts. Porn !


That what made it my favorite!


----------

